# Radon Pulli in Facebook; woher????



## romanb7 (6. November 2011)

Moin,
Um hier mal wieder eine produktive Frage zu stellen, ohne dass auch hier gleich wieder auf Radon rumgehackt wird (ich hab es auch gemacht).

In Facebook is ein Bild von nem Kapuzenpulli mit Radon-Aufdruck.
Kann mir jemand verraten wo ich den herbekomme???


----------



## donprogrammo (6. November 2011)

Steht doch in den Kommentaren dazu auf Facebook. Radon schreibt da: Kann man im Shop kaufen. 
Klingt doch auch Logisch, wo sonst sollte man den herbekommen? Wird nur sicher noch was dauern bis es die da gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (6. November 2011)

Hoffentlich gibt´s den dann auch auf bike-discount.de zu kaufen !


----------



## silverdiver (6. November 2011)

Sollte der wider erwarten im online-shop nicht zu bekommen sein, besorg ich dir da einen, kleb ne Briefmarke drauf und stopf ihn in den nächsten Postkasten.
Achso: Adresse schreib ich mit edding auf den linken arm, da kannst du dann noch deine blutgruppe und deinen organspenderausweis druntertackern, dann kann man dich wenns dich den berg runterwirft auch noch rest-verwerten


----------



## Themeankitty (6. November 2011)

Lol^2


----------



## romanb7 (6. November 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Steht doch in den Kommentaren dazu auf Facebook. Radon schreibt da: Kann man im Shop kaufen.
> Klingt doch auch Logisch, wo sonst sollte man den herbekommen? Wird nur sicher noch was dauern bis es die da gibt.



Sehr klug......

ABER: 
Können die dann nich einfach hinschreiben, dass man den ab 13.11.? bei H&S oder auf der Radon Seite bestellen kann?


----------



## romanb7 (6. November 2011)

silverdiver schrieb:


> Sollte der wider erwarten im online-shop nicht zu bekommen sein, besorg ich dir da einen, kleb ne Briefmarke drauf und stopf ihn in den nÃ¤chsten Postkasten.
> Achso: Adresse schreib ich mit edding auf den linken arm, da kannst du dann noch deine blutgruppe und deinen organspenderausweis druntertackern, dann kann man dich wenns dich den berg runterwirft auch noch rest-verwerten



So machen wir das!!! ð


----------



## silverdiver (6. November 2011)

Es wird alles viel einfacher,

Eben auf Facebook:

"Radon Bikes Wer einen haben will: bei Maike bitte bestellen unter [email protected]. 19.90 inkl. Porto."
"Radon Bikes Ihr könnt eine Sammelbestellung machen:
 Farbe schwarz, grau, weis, blau, rot: Grösse S-XXL.
 Maike sammelt, lässt die machen und schickt euch die zu, dauert allerdings ein Paar Tage."


Noch Fragen?


----------



## fissenid (7. November 2011)

MoiN!

ich bin kein Fan von Facebook, aber das mit dem Pulli hört sich gut an!!!!

Wo kann man den denn sehen???

LINK!!????


----------



## romanb7 (7. November 2011)

fissenid schrieb:


> MoiN!
> 
> ich bin kein Fan von Facebook, aber das mit dem Pulli hört sich gut an!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Klick mal auf das "radon bikes" im beitrag über deinem, da musste mal runterscrollen, da issn Bild.


----------



## Themeankitty (7. November 2011)

Hier der Link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=271027902942461&set=pu.135779413133978&type=1&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (7. November 2011)

Wäre ja auch dran interessiert, aber nur mit so einer *Zeichnung* kaufe ich doch keinen Pulli!!

Welche Farben gibt es? Sicher nicht nur dieses grau, aus welchen diese Darstellung ist. Oder etwa doch??


----------



## Blitzlichtbim (8. November 2011)

Schade, würde auch gerne einen nehmen, aber geht ja wiedermal nur bis XXL, ich brauche ein x mehr


----------



## romanb7 (8. November 2011)

@Robby2107



silverdiver schrieb:


> Es wird alles viel einfacher,
> 
> Eben auf Facebook:
> 
> ...


----------



## silverdiver (8. November 2011)

romanb7 schrieb:


> @Robby2107




wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## Robby2107 (8. November 2011)

romanb7 schrieb:


> @Robby2107



Tut mir sorry!!!! 

Ich glaub ich muß mir ne Brille zulegen ...

Ich schwanke ja zwischen rot und weiß. Wie ändert sich denn farblich dann der Schriftzug?? Weil rot auf rot oder weiß auf weiß ...


----------



## kwark (9. November 2011)

Ich hab vorhin eine Antwort von Maike (Radon) bekommen das es die Pullover nur in grau geben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papperlapapp (9. November 2011)

dito, wobei mir das egal war, weil ich sowieso einen in Grau wollte


----------



## Robby2107 (10. November 2011)

Find ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd.

Ich hätte gerade etwas knalliges gewollt. Grün, rot oder weiß ..



Andererseits für 20  ... kann man vielleicht auch mit grau leben. 

Was ist den der Pulli für ne "Marke"? Bei den ganzen "Selbst-Mach-Shops" ist ja "Fruit of the Loom" die gängige Marke.


----------



## kwark (10. November 2011)

Ich hab dann gestern noch eine mail bekommen das schwarz auch möglich ist, wie das mit den anderen Farben aussieht weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## romanb7 (10. November 2011)

Wieso bekommst du ne Antwort, und ich auf meine Bestellung nicht?


----------



## kwark (10. November 2011)

romanb7 schrieb:


> Wieso bekommst du ne Antwort, und ich auf meine Bestellung nicht?



Weil ich lieb gefragt habe  -ne, das kann ich dir nicht sagen...


----------



## romanb7 (10. November 2011)

Vll bekomm ich sie ja auch erst zugeschickt und kann sie dann irgendwann mal bezahlen


----------



## Robby2107 (11. November 2011)

Wichtig wäre auch noch zu erfahren, wie die Pullis ausfallen. 

Gibt da ja immer Unterschiede, sodaß bei mir Pullis in M und in L im Schrank hängen.


----------



## silverdiver (11. November 2011)

Wenn wir am Sonntag auf dem Testival waren und so ein Ding evtl. in der Hand halten können wir das einschätzen und ne Prognose abgeben


----------



## romanb7 (11. November 2011)

Dann bin ich mal auf eure Meinung zu den Pullis gespannt.
Ich hab auch inzwischen die Daten für die bestellung bekommen.
Lieferzeit beläuft sich allerdings nach Aussage von Meike auf 2-3wochen


----------



## Nordschleife (11. November 2011)

Ich hole mir auch so ein Pulli ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (13. November 2011)

Gibt´s schon Neuigkeiten?? 
Ich weiß bin ungeduldig ...


Hab mir auch schon überlegt einen selber zu machen ... in bunt. *gg*


----------



## silverdiver (13. November 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Gibt´s schon Neuigkeiten??
> Ich weiß bin ungeduldig ...
> 
> 
> Hab mir auch schon überlegt einen selber zu machen ... in bunt. *gg*




Also Testival ist rum und ich sitze jetzt probetragend hier vorm PC. Qualität insgesamt ist gut, ob die Beschriftung nach der nächsten Wäsche noch drauf ist wird sich zeigen. 
Gefühlt recht dicker/schwerer Stoff. War draußen, hält ganz gut warm.
Zur Größe: Ich selbst benutze ähnliche Jacken/Pullis auch auf der Arbeit und nehme sie immer eine Nummer Größer als sie tatsächlich sein sollten. <- Nach der ersten Wäsche fehlen sonst evtl. 2cm am Arm. 
Passt also recht gut, nicht zu weit / zu groß.

Fazit: für 19,90 kannst du nix verkehrt machen. Sollte dir das Teil wider erwarten nicht passen weil zu klein, gib`s deiner Frau, die freut sich.


----------



## romanb7 (13. November 2011)

Dann hau ihn halt mal in die Waschmaschine, und sag mal ob der Druck drauf bleibt


----------



## zett78 (13. November 2011)

Hab auch einen heute im 7GB bekommen.

Wer einen haben will, ich verkaufe meinen für 50 EUR, Größe M.  


Mensch Leute, ist doch nur ein Pulli, unglaublich, wie ihr darauf abgeht


----------



## silverdiver (13. November 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hab auch einen heute im 7GB bekommen.
> 
> Wer einen haben will, ich verkaufe meinen für 50 EUR, Größe M.
> 
> ...





Das klingt nach SCHNÄPPCHEN!!!!


----------



## Themeankitty (13. November 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hab auch einen heute im 7GB bekommen.
> 
> Wer einen haben will, ich verkaufe meinen für 50 EUR, Größe M.
> 
> ...




Du altere wucherer


----------



## zett78 (13. November 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Du altere wucherer



Bei der Nachfrage


----------



## Robby2107 (14. November 2011)

Stell doch einer mal nen Bild vom Pulli hier rein. 
Das man mal mehr als die zeichnung sieht.


----------



## FFreak (15. November 2011)

Pullover kam gerade aus der Wäsche. Druck ist noch 100 prozentig und eingelaufen ist er auch nicht merklich. Wirklich ein schönes und kuscheliges Teil. Optimal bei den Temperaturen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romanb7 (15. November 2011)

Na das ist ja mal ne freudige Mitteilung, dann kann ich ja heute überweisen


----------



## silverdiver (15. November 2011)

FFreak schrieb:


> Pullover kam gerade aus der Wäsche. Druck ist noch 100 prozentig und eingelaufen ist er auch nicht merklich. Wirklich ein schönes und kuscheliges Teil. Optimal bei den Temperaturen.



 so sieht es aus.


----------



## Robby2107 (15. November 2011)

Und Farben sind nun definitiv nur schwarz und grau?!


----------



## sun909 (15. November 2011)

Hi, 
Pullis fallen m.E. eher klein aus. 

Meiner ist M ist mir leider zu klein...

Aber Material ist schön, kann man sagen. 

grüße
sun909


----------



## zett78 (15. November 2011)

M passt mir perfekt!

Aber wer ihn haben will, 50 EUR ist der Preis. Ist halt eins von den exklusiven teilen, die auf dem Testival ausgehändigt worden sind! Im Internet kann doch jeder bestellen!


----------



## silverdiver (15. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Pullis fallen m.E. eher klein aus.
> 
> Meiner ist M ist mir leider zu klein...
> ...




Ich sag doch: nimmste lieber ne Nummer zu groß, wenn er einlaufen sollte kannste ihn immer noch deinem Lebens(abschnitts)gefährten/in 
 "ausleihen" :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (16. November 2011)

oder realistischeres Einschätzen der eigenen Körperproportionen


----------



## Robby2107 (16. November 2011)

Solange man es umtauschen kann bei falscher Größe 

Würde aber trotz allem gerne mal nen Bild sehen ... (gerne auch pr PN)


----------



## Papperlapapp (18. November 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Würde aber trotz allem gerne mal nen Bild sehen ... (gerne auch pr PN)


Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl! 












Grüße Flo

PS: Laut beiliegenden Schreiben soll es die Hoodies wohl auch bald bei Bike-Discount geben!


----------



## Themeankitty (18. November 2011)

Hey, danke für´s Bild! 
Na dann bestell ich bald einen bei bike-discount ,wenn den da dann gibt!


----------



## Robby2107 (21. November 2011)

Abend zusammen,

danke erstmal für die Bilder. 
Habe auch gleich an Meike eine Email gesendet (letzten Freitag), aber leider noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Mal sehen ob das noch was wird ...


*Edit:* Nachdem bis jetzt immer noch keine Reaktion von Meike (oder wem auch immer) auf meine Email kam, hab ich mir gestern nen Pulli von Platzangst bestellt. Und den sogar in blau und im Angebot!! 
zum probieren dann gleich auch noch ne neue Short und nen Trikot. Beides zwar im Freeride-Stil, aber das macht mir ja nix. *frech grins*

Bin zwar noch offen was den Radon-Pulli angeht, werde aber nicht drum betteln ihn bestellen zu dürfen.


----------



## Papperlapapp (1. Dezember 2011)

Er ist endlich ONLINE!


----------



## Dede21 (4. Dezember 2011)

weg


----------



## silverdiver (5. Dezember 2011)

Geschenkte Sachen verkauft man nicht? 
Wenn du nicht willst verschenk`s weiter, das muss ja wahre Liebe zu Radon sein...


----------

